# Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

Hallo! #h

Mal eine Frage aus aktuellem Diskussionanlass an die Hechtangler im Forum. #h
Eben besonders die, die schon mal größere Hechte gefangen haben, und dabei auch noch einigermaßen objektiv beobachten konnten. 
Ein 85cm Hecht hat ca. 5kg = 10 Pfd, ein 1m ca. 7-10kg = 14-20Pfd.
Das Körpervolumen wächst kubisch, also mit Länge^3, demzufolge auch das Körpergewicht.

Jetzt wird immer noch viel über starke und schwache Hechte, fantastische Drills oder eher schwache Leistungen diskutiert. #c
Eine Sache ist das Zustossen des Hechtes unter "Volldampf" , wo er wie eine Rakete mit starken Schlagen der Schwanzflosse losschießt.
Ein "Launching" eben (en: to launch = (eine Rakete, einen Torpedo) abschießen).
Hier werden oft verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten genannt, aber ein großer ist anscheinend noch schneller als ein kleiner.
Die Beschleunigung von Stillstand = 0km/h aus ist gigantisch, die Endgeschwindigkeit nicht so hoch, so max. 40km/h, und durchhalten tut der Fisch dieses "Launching" nicht lange und damit weit.

Doch wie alle Hechtangler mit größeren Hechten im Drill wissen, zieht der Hecht auch so ohne "Launching", viel weniger zwar, aber er zieht konstant,
liegt nicht schwerelos im Wasser. Dieses konstante Ziehen kommt meiner Beobachtung nach aus dem Schwimmen mit den paarigen Flossen,
und zusätzlich mit den Flossensäumen, während die Schwanzflosse *nicht* eingesetzt wird, nur locker hin und her pendelt, oder gar starr nach hinten steht.
Mit diesem hauptsächlichen Laufen = Paddeln auf 4 Flossen (recht gleiche Brust+Bauchflossen) "läuft" der Hecht regelrecht am Gewässerboden entlang, fast wie ein Quastenflosser,
er *"weaselt"* (en: to weasel = schleichen), wie ich dazu sage, und der Grund ist eindeutig erkennbar: :m
Unerkannte Annäherung an seine Beutefische und Schwärme.

Würde er wild schwanzschlagend drauf zu schießen, würden die anderen Fische in der Seitenlinie ihn leicht erkennen, vorher ausweichen, und er würde sich verausgaben, ohne Futter zu bekommen.
Er hat nur eine Chance im langsamen Schwimmen an Beutefische heranzukommen, wenn er unerkannt in die Nähe kommt, und das schließt den Vorteil eines leisen Schwimmens ("weaseln") mit ein.

Jetzt ist die Frage: Wie hoch schätzt ihr die Zugkraft dieser anderen Schwimmart, dieses *Weaselns* auf 4 Flossen ein?

Das wäre eine gute Hilfe, hier mal einen breiter fundierten Schätzwert zu bekommen, denn ganz viele Anglerbeobachtungen und -schätzungen zusammen getragen #6 geben schon ein viel tragfähigeres Bild als nur wenige.

Bisher wurde diesem Umstand sehr wenig Beachtung geschenkt, aber für sehr große Hechte erscheint das ein bedeutsamer Faktor, da sich die Größen aller Flossen mit der Länge vergrößern, und diese damit sehr leise weite Strecken unterwegs zu sein scheinen, diese Schwimmart auf Ausdauer trainiert ist.

Wegen der vergleichbaren Werte muss anteilig bei einem kleineren hochgerechnet werden, ein 5Pfder *2, bei größeren entsprechend herunter, ein 20Pfder *1/2, ein 30Pfder *1/3 usw.
Immer anteilig bezogen auf 10 Pfd (=5kg).

Also, wieviel zieht ein *ca. 10Pfd Stück Hecht* langsam gleichförmig, im *"Weaseln"* ohne Schwanzflosseneinsatz, was habt ihr beobachtet und schätzt ihr?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Ein Hecht am Haken "weaselt" nicht, der hat Panik und gibt alles, also kann man die Frage wohl so nicht beantworten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Das stimmt eben nicht immer und bei großen Hechten. Die ziehen die meiste Zeit eher ruhig ins Tiefe oder stellen sich stur.
Wenn der Fisch nur noch Panik hat, ist der Gegenzug übermächtig, was die Unterscheidung der Schwimmphasen schwer macht.
Wenn er aber eine Pause einlegt, und dann weniger zieht, dann fällt er automatisch in die Weasel-Schwimmart, das sollte man merken.
Kein Hecht kann die ganze Zeit Voll-Power schwimmen ... #d


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Mal so eine kleine Randfrage an den Naturwissenschaftler und Informatiker, gibt man Kräfte nicht in Newton an???

10 Pfd, das sind knapp um die 90cm. Dauerzugkraft, wie lange ist denn "dauernd?"

Als ich das letzte Mal versucht habe ein 5kg Gewicht an einem Hecht anzubringen, um dessen Weaselei zu messen und zu beobachten, da wurde der so sauer, das ich es dann lieber gelassen habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Na, mit Newtons wird das nicht gerade klarer.  Im Prinzip aber richtig.

Wenn man schätzt, fühlt sich an wie ein Gewicht von x kg als Zuglast, dann ist das doch ok, und praktikabel. :m

*Dauerzugkraft* - das meint nicht die maximale Spitze, nicht den Zustoß, sondern das "Bleigefühl", was der je eigentlich physikalisch schwerlos sein sollende Fisch die meiste Zeit im Drill an der Rute erzeugt.

Die, die ihre Bremse weich und genau einstellen, z.B. mit einer Federwaage, die wissen vlt. eine noch genaueren Wert, bei Auslösung oder gerade darunter an der Bremsschwelle. 
Es geht nicht um ganz genau, das geht prinzipiell nicht.

Aber um eine kumulierte Auswertung eines Faktums, was bisher nicht so beachtet wurde.
Und es gibt Leute hier im Forum, die fangen viele Hechte. Und wo gibt es soviele Hechtangler wie hier im AB? :m #h
Heben evtl. sogar mal was mit der Angel direkt heraus und wissen einzuschätzen, wie sich die Rute bei welchem Gewicht biegt.


----------



## schrauber78 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Dauerzugkraft trifft es wohl nicht so ganz, aber ich muss Det zustimmen, wenn er sagt, dass große Hechte oft erst versuchen stoisch mit relativ gleichbleibender Kraft abzuziehen und sich am Grund festzusetzen. (Ich hab schon so manchen größeren und Groß-Hecht von Grund hochpumpen müssen)
Ich denke mal, dass Großhechte (ü100) dabei einen Zug von bis zu 3 kg und evtl. auch darüber erreichen können. Dies aber nicht auf Dauer.
Hechte sind aber eigentlich nicht sehr ausdauernd.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Da muss ich mal einhaken, weil es schon 2mal kam:
Was der Hecht maximal zieht - ist ne zweite Sache, das kann er nach vielen Aussagen und auch meiner Beobachtung aber nur kurze Zeit. Und dann hört er wieder auf.
Wenn man den Fisch jetzt sehr forciert, er dauernd wild schlägt, und ruckt, sich mit aller Kraft wehrt, ist er schnell platt. Das ist klar, hängt aber von der Forcierung ab, dem Druck den man über die Rute aufbaut.

*Ich sollte also nch dazu setzen:*
Wenn man den Hecht gegen die Rute ziehen läßt, ohne ihn allzu sehr zu forcieren, er einfach nur nach seinem Gusto sich gegen den lästigen Zug wehrt, ohne Panik und letzte Gegenwehr schwimmt. Wer dabei zuschauen kann im klaren Wasser, sieht das schon genau.

Ich schätze 10 Pfd Hecht
auf 1kg Dauerzug beim ruhigen Wehren, dem Weaseln mit den Bauch+Brustflossen,
und 5kg beim Voll durchstarten, dem Torpedo-Launch des Fisches über 5-20m.


----------



## TRANSformator (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Nur ums für mich klar zu haben....wir gehen von der Kraft aus, die der Hecht aufbringt und nicht von dem, was davon letztlich noch an der Rolle ankommt, korrekt?


----------



## schrauber78 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

@Det Bei dem "weaseln" wird ein Hecht wohl nur sehr wenig Zugkraft aufbringen, da er mit den Brustflossen kaum Kraft aufbringen kann. Beim Drill hingegen verwendet er die Schwanzflosse.
Ich hatte mal meine Bremse auf 2,3 kg Bremskraft am Einhänger eingestellt (mit einer Zugwaage) und beim Drill hatte der Hecht mal eben mühelos 30 bis 40 Meter Schnur abgezogen. Beim vermessen ergab sich eine Länge von 1,26m.


----------



## maesox (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Zitat:


Also, wieviel zieht ein *ca. 10Pfd Stück Hecht* langsam gleichförmig, im *"Weaseln"* ohne Schwanzflosseneinsatz, was habt ihr beobachtet und schätzt ihr?




Diese Frage läßt wieder immens Spielraum zur "Endlosdiskussion" ohne zu einer wahren Erkenntnis zu kommen...nicht mehr u nicht weniger#c



TL
Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Also so schwer ist das doch nicht:

Wenn der Fisch ohne große Schwimmbewegungen - eben ohne Schwanzflosse, an der Rute hängt, also das was ich an Last empfinde, der Fisch ist ruhig, das Wasser glatt, wie fühlt sich das als Last an, proportional gerechnet auf 10Pfd=5kg Anteil des Fisches?

Wenn der Fisch peitscht, wühlt, dann setzt er natürlich die Schwanzflosse ein - und er verausgabt sich recht schnell. Das meine ich nicht, und das ist noch viel schwerer zu beurteilen, wenn der Fisch durch die Bremse abzieht. Wieviel mehr als die eingestellte Bremskraft sagt das nicht, nur dass mehr.

Wenn er aber die Schnur wie einen Strich durchs Wasser zieht, das Wasser glatt, eher nur langsame Fußgängergeschwindigkeit, dann zieht er auch - geringer, mit irgendeiner Kraft ^ siehe oben.

Dass Hechte dann nicht voll schlagen, sondern weaseln, das konnte ich eben schon öfter sehen, aber einmal so richtig extrem genau, weil das Wasser flach war (bis 1,50m) und sehr winterklar. 
Ist ja erstmal merkwürdig, dass die Rute sich um einiges biegt, die Schnur schon singt, aber der Fisch nicht platscht und eigentlich die Schwanzflosse nicht bewegt.
Oft legen sich Fische dabei etwas schräg, oder versuchen als eines der nächsten Manöver sich in Vorfach und Schnur einzudrehen. Wogegen man den Zug erhöhen muss.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @Det Bei dem "weaseln" wird ein Hecht wohl nur sehr wenig Zugkraft aufbringen, da er mit den Brustflossen kaum Kraft aufbringen kann. Beim Drill hingegen verwendet er die Schwanzflosse.


Ja, um dieses *kaum* geht es. Das ist nicht so viel, aber auch nicht nichts. So ein bischen zieht das schon, und das sehr ruhig und gleichmäßig. 
Wenn man den Fisch dagegen massiv blockiert, muss er anfangen mit der Schwanzflosse zu arbeiten, oder stehen bleiben, oder kommt auf einen zu. 
Dieser Grundzug bleibt aber fast immer drauf, oder wird eben kurzzeitig sehr hoch mit der Schwanzflossenbenutzung übertroffen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

@all #h

Die, die abgestimmt haben, schon mal vielen Dank! 

Bisher gibt es einem Bereich von 1-2kg, den viele angewählt haben.
Nicht unter 1kg, was meine sehr konservative Schätzung war. Dazu schon mal ein #6


----------



## Chrizzi (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Ich hab noch nie ein Hecht an der Angel gehabt, der nicht die Schwanzflosse bewegt hat...


----------



## maesox (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

@Chrizzi


Schließe die Augen,gehe in dich und stelle es dir vor !!


----------



## angelspezi82 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

ohmmmmmmm


----------



## Hechtpeter (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Kommt da nicht auch die Rutenlänge,etc zum tragen???

Dachte zB an den Hebel|kopfkrat

Schon ein Unterschied ,ob die Rute 2,10 m oder 4,20 m ist, oder???

Hab auch schon einige grosse Hecht gefangen. An kürzeren Ruten ist das Gefühl mit Sicherheit anders als mit einer 3,90er Karpfenruten mit 3 lb WG


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Wenn man die verwendete Hechtrute kennt, damit schon einige kleinere Montagen abgerissen hat, verschiedene Bremseinstellungen probiert hat, dann kennt man sein Gerät doch. 
So in etwa, oder nicht?

Ich habe einige Belastungen, die beim Hechtdrill schon auftraten, versucht später anhand der Rutenbiegekurve nachzustellen, und war doch überrascht, dass es noch ein wenig mehr kg entsprach, als ich vorher gedacht hatte. Die Schätzung war also gar nicht schlecht, und auch nicht übertrieben.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Wenn ich mir die geschätzte Dauerzugkraft an meiner Rute, in Form eines Gewichtes vorstelle und wie sich die Rute unter dieser Belastung biegen würde, so schätze ich das bei 750 Gramm dicke Schluss ist.
Überhaupt denke ich, dass die Kraft die da wirkt, gnadenlos überschätzt wird.#6


----------



## FischerBub (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

würde auch gerne meinen Senf dazugeben, aber Erfahrungswerte dazu hab ich nicht. Das liegt nicht an der größe der Hechte, sondern daran, dass wenn er "weaselt!?" ich eben stärker ziehe um ihn an mich ran zu bringen.
Höchstens wenn er gerade kurz von den Füßen ist und ich noch den Kescher richten muss könnt ich diesen Gegendruck dann wohl spüren.
Ne Feederwaage hab ich beim Drill leider auch nicht ans Vorfach gehängt|kopfkrat. Aber ich sag jetzt einfach mal bei 10Pfund max. 1,5kg. (Reines Bauchgefühl)

Gruß FB


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie ein Hecht an der Angel gehabt, der nicht die Schwanzflosse bewegt hat...


Aber er setzt die nicht dauernd zum Vorwärtsschwimmen ein, sondern macht dazwischen erheblich längere Pausen, right?
Wenn er die zu 100% der Zeit einsetzen könnte, also die ganze Zeit mit seinem möglichen Volldampf, dann würden wir erstens erheblich weniger Hechte landen können, und zweitens würde wohl kaum jemand über lahme Hechte lästern.
Darin, in dem Anteil des Schnellschwimmens, soll sich der Freiwasser-Muskie ja gerade sehr unterscheiden, aber auch unsere Esox-Lucius unterscheiden sich sehr je nach Lebensraum. Ein trainierter Flusshecht ist evtl. so ausdauernd, dass er viel länger Volldampd schwimmt, springt dass es jedem Lachs zur Ehre gereicht, und einfach sehr viel Power hat. Aber auch der macht Pausen, verschnauft sich, fällt in seine langsame Weasel-Gangart zurück.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



FischerBub schrieb:


> Höchstens wenn er gerade kurz von den Füßen ist und ich noch den Kescher richten muss könnt ich diesen Gegendruck dann wohl spüren.
> Ne Feederwaage hab ich beim Drill leider auch nicht ans Vorfach gehängt|kopfkrat. Aber ich sag jetzt einfach mal bei 10Pfund max. 1,5kg. (Reines Bauchgefühl)


Das ist doch mal eine Schätzung! #6 
Eben, wenn er ruhig schwimmt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die geschätzte Dauerzugkraft an meiner Rute, in Form eines Gewichtes vorstelle und wie sich die Rute unter dieser Belastung biegen würde, so schätze ich das bei 750 Gramm dicke Schluss ist.


Das ist doch eine gute Vorstellung davon, thx ! #6


----------



## cHHristian (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

wofür soll das letzendlich wichtig sein? willste deine schnur möglichst dünn wählen oder was hast du mit dem ergebnis vor?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



> wofür soll das letzendlich wichtig sein?


Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



cHHristian schrieb:


> wofür soll das letzendlich wichtig sein? willste deine schnur möglichst dünn wählen oder was hast du mit dem ergebnis vor?


Wenn ich dafür einen Richtwert habe, kann ich das nach dem Gewicht hochrechnen, also alle 10Pfd vielfache ..

Was eben das interessante daran ist: Diese wenige "Nichts" aus seinem Weaseln ohne Schwanzflosse hält der Hecht sehr lange durch.
Wenn sich dieses durch die Fischgröße zu einem größeren Wert steigert, kann er eben ganz schön ziehen. 
Und ich suche nach einer Begründung, wieso angenommene 80Pfder mit eben mal geschätzter 8kg möglichen Dauergrundzugkraft praktisch unfangbar mit der Angel sind, wenn sie sich dann noch irgend was an Hindernis innerhalb der nächsten 2-300m suchen oder einfach de-spoolen, wie das von großen Welsen in der Strömung bekannt ist.


----------



## angelspezi82 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

aber warum ist überhaupt weaseln, also stetiger Zug das Problem?
Viel gefährlicher oder besser kritischer für die Montage ist doch ein heftiger Anbiss, plötzlicher Sprint während des Drills, also eine Schockbelastung. |kopfkrat


----------



## Hechtpeter (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

dann mußt Du bestimmt auch noch die Schnur einrechnen|kopfkrat

Dehnung oder keine Dehnung.

Übergibt einem Helfer eine geflochtene Schnur, gib ihm 30 Meter Schnur. Er hält die Schnur zwischen zwei Fingern fest. 
Dann schlag mal bei gestraffter Schnur an.Den Versuch am Besten mit verschiedenen Schnüren (monofil, andere Rutenlängen,etc.)Monofil ist wie Gummi, die Geflochtenen verhält sich wie Draht


Die Dauerzugkraft schätze ich auf nicht mal 2 kg


----------



## angelspezi82 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

da hast du recht! Mono ist nicht Mono und schon garnicht Geflecht was unter anderem die Dehung angeht. Ich meinte ja nur ... es gibt größere Belsatungen für das Material als die beim weaseln, deshalb finde ich die Weaselzugkraft völlig uninteressant ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> aber warum ist überhaupt weaseln, also stetiger Zug das Problem?
> Viel gefährlicher oder besser kritischer für die Montage ist doch ein heftiger Anbiss, plötzlicher Sprint während des Drills, also eine Schockbelastung. |kopfkrat


Patrick, schon richtig!

Aber für übergroße Hechte haben wir gar keine Daten, nichtmal Wachstumskurven, die irgendwo bei 120cm zu ende sind. 
Verständlich, wenn die Erheber auf eine bestimmte statische Menge angewiesen sind.
Noch viel größere Hechte sind immer besondere Gewinner im Überlebenskampf, und sehr selten, vor allem selten zu fangen, weil sie ja nur deswegen so groß geworden sind, weil sie sehr heimlich sind, und recht schlau mit den Gegebenheiten umgehen können - wie auch immer sie das schaffen, Millionen versuchen es, und einige schaffen es nach ganz oben in der Fresskette. 

Wenn ich normal große Hechte drille, ist das so. 

Habe ich aber mit sogar eher gemütliche trägen Riesenfischen zu tun, gewinnt dieses Dauerzugkraft oder Grundzugkraft eine andere Dimension und wird ab irgendeiner Größenschwelle zu dem Problem eines "Unstoppable Fisch" mit dem normal eingesetzten Gerät. Die Spitzenbelastung kann die Geräteelastizität und die Rollenbremse puffern. Ein ungehindertes weites Abziehen in geeignete "Abreissgründe" kann es aber nicht mehr. Und ein richtig einfuchster Riesenfisch kennt sein Revier und das was nützlich ist, u.U., hat der das schon zig Male mit Anglern gemacht, und bei normalen Ködergrößen die er evtl. noch versehtnlich genommen hat, tut dem das kleine Lippenpiercing auch rein gar nichts. 

Es wird immer gerne von versehentlichen Großkarpfen und dergleichen geredet, die den Angler "ausziehen", aber wie oft ist genau das vlt. ein sehr großer Hecht, den den Köder wirklich genommen hat und nun erstmal Riesenkarpfen spielt? #c


----------



## Hechtpeter (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

hab schon große Hechte gefangen, die nur wie Blei in der Rute hängen und ganz überraschend in Kescher wachgeworden sind.Verallgemeinern kann man das Drillverhalten bestimmt nicht...

Die Kraft eines gleichgroßen Karpfen ist bestimmt viel größer,auch die Fluchten sind meist viel länger und ungestühmer als die des Hechtes.


----------



## Hackersepp (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



maesox schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> Also, wieviel zieht ein *ca. 10Pfd Stück Hecht* langsam gleichförmig, im *"Weaseln"* ohne Schwanzflosseneinsatz, was habt ihr beobachtet und schätzt ihr?
> ...


 
  So siehts aus! 

Jeder Drill ist anders; Egal ob man von kleinen HEchten oder von großen spricht. Überraschungen im positiven wie im negativen Sinn sind immer dabei!


----------



## fantazia (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Sachma Det angelst du eigentlich auch mal oder sammelst du nur Tackle und guckst es an?:q
Um was für Sachen du dir immer nen Kopf machst sei es Tackle oder was weiss ich.Man kann auch aus allem eine Wissenschaft machen.


Was ich aber bestätigen kann ist das sehr viele die Zugkraft von fischen überschätzen.Wenn man selber mal ein "schweres" Gewicht an seine Ruten hängt sieht man ganz gut wie wenig Belastung im Drill auf der Rute lastet.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



maesox schrieb:


> @Chrizzi
> 
> 
> Schließe die Augen,gehe in dich und stelle es dir vor !!



Öhm ja, nee ist klar... #q



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber er setzt die nicht dauernd zum Vorwärtsschwimmen ein, sondern macht dazwischen erheblich längere Pausen, right?



In den Pausen hat er nur sein Gewicht als Widerstand... Da kannste den Fisch einfach einkurbeln. Bei 10 pfd wären das nicht viel, je nachdem wie der Fisch gerade steht. Lass ihn, wenn er mit dem Kopf zu dir steht ein halbes Kilogramm Wasserwiderstand haben.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...Es wird immer gerne von versehentlichen Großkarpfen und dergleichen geredet, die den Angler "ausziehen", aber wie oft ist genau das vlt. ein sehr großer Hecht, den den Köder wirklich genommen hat und nun erstmal Riesenkarpfen spielt? #c



Das darf man auch anders rum sehen.:m
=> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie oft Karpfen Riesenhecht spielen(Stichwort Marmorkarpfen...)
Aus eigener Erfahrung bin ich, entgegen aller Gelehrten mit anders lautender Meinung, der Überzeugung, dass diese putzigen Tierchen, im Alter und mit entsprechender Größe, alles andere als friedliche Würmchen-, Pflanzen-,, Schnecken-, Zooplanktonfresser sind, und die ziehen an der Rute wie Schmidts Katze.#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dieses konstante Ziehen kommt meiner Beobachtung nach aus dem Schwimmen mit den paarigen Flossen,
> und zusätzlich mit den Flossensäumen, während die Schwanzflosse *nicht* eingesetzt wird, nur locker hin und her pendelt, oder gar starr nach hinten steht.



Nuja, das halte ich für eine gewagte These. Wenn man die Größe der paarigen Flossen anschaut und daraus die höchstmögliche Wasserverdrängung ableitet, dann ist das irgendwo bei Nullkommanix. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie und wo Du dieses " weaseln " beobachtet hast, aber das dürfte allerhöchstens beim gemächlichen imWassertreiben zum Einsatz kommen, der Steuerung dienen und nicht der Fortbewegung. Und schon gar nicht beim Drill.
Da ist sicher die Schwanzflosse der Hauptantrieb. 
Grade beim sog. Hoch- oder heranpumpen ist der Größte Teil der Kraft, die der Angler aufwenden muß um den Fisch näher zu bringen daran zu messen, in welchem Winkel der Fisch zur Zugrichtung steht. Man drillt dabei hauptsächlich den Wasserwiderstand des Fisches, der gleichzeitig in einem variablen Winkel zur Zugrichtung schwimmt. Je spitzer dieser Winkel ist und je weniger der Fisch seinen Antrieb benutzt, um so leichter gehts. 

Wie auch immer, ich hab schon ein paar Hechte gefangen und oft eine längere Zeit neben dem Boot gehabt. Dicht unter der Oberfläche, aber noch zu grün zum landen. Niemals hab ich gesehen, dass ein Hecht dabei nur die paarigen Flossen einsetzt, sondern immer die Schwanzflosse. Und sei es auch nur, indem er mit seinem Körper ein wenig hin- und herschlängelt.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

boah...das is ja was da geh ich lieber angeln un fange fische !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Und wenn er dabei hundertmal nur die Flossen weaselnderweise einsetzen würde, bleibt die Frage als solche trotzdem sinnfrei.

Auch Menschen sind grundsätzlich gleich gebaut, aber je nach "Trainigszustand" komplett unterschiedlich leistungsfähig. 
Was ein trainierter Sportler zuwege bringt, davon träumen verfettete, biertrinkende und kettenrauchende Couchpotatoes nur..

Zudem kann man "Daten" mittels eine "Schätzumfrage" eh in keinster Weise ermitteln oder verifizieren.

Und selbst wenn das grundsätzlich möglich wäre,  bleibt dann noch die Frage, wie ist der Hecht zu welcher Zeit gehakt, davon abhängig dürfte auch mit sein Drillverhalten sein..

Mein Gerät stimme ich auch nicht auf eine mögliche "weaselnde Dauerzugkraft" ab, sondern versuche mit einer dem Gewässer, Zielfisch und Methode sowie meinem individuellen Angelstil möglichst optimal angepasstem Gerät zu fischen.

Da Fische als Kaltblüter zum einen relativ schnell ermüden, das Angelgerät zum anderen wesentlich mehr aushält als es die meisten Angler glauben, ist bei richtigem drillen des Anglers auch bei Kapitalen ein solcher im Normalfall (Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel..) sehr schnell zu landen - ob er nun "weaselt" oder nicht.

Ich persönlich habe auch schon einiges an Hechten aller Größen in über 30 Jahren Spinnfischerei hinter mir, Gedanken über die mögliche "weaselnde Zugkraft" hab ich mir da noch nie gemacht, weil mir das weder beim Fang noch im Drill in irgendeiner Weise helfen kann - sollte ich falsch liegen, nehme ich diesbezügliche Aufklärungen gerne an.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

|kopfkratAlso wenn ich einem Hecht nach dem Biss erstmal anstandig eine gelöscht habe geht der ab wie `ne Tüte Mücken.
In dieser Phase gehen die meisten Fische durch Materialschwäche verloren.
Hat mein Gerät dieser Anforderung standgehalten gestaltet sich der Rest des Drills wenigstens im freien Wasser weniger problematisch.
Dann führen nur grobe Drillfehler wie lockere Schnur, übermässiges Herumgezerre usw. sowie schlecht sitzende Haken zum Verlust des Hechtes.
Will damit gesagt haben dass wenn das Gerät die Powerflucht schadlos überstanden hat braucht man sich beim rumweaseln um dessen Haltbarkeit wenig Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Ich und viele andere sicher auch warten gespannt auf die Auswertung der Umfrage.


----------



## Bobster (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

*Das Sommerloch im AB !*

...von rumweaselnden Hechten |kopfkrat


..."unsere" Hechte stellen sich nach dem Anschlag mit
energischem Kopfschütteln,
quer zur Zugrichtung um den Wasserwiederstand und 
den Zugwiederstand zu optimieren, bis, 
ja bis sie mich sehen :q...und dann wird noch 2-3 mal richtig mit der Schwanzflosse Gas gegeben ... und das war es meistens schon !
Das hier angesprochenen "weaseln" halte ich für den Bestandteil einer Kombination
der sich quer zur Zugrichtung stellenden, arbeitenden
Schwanzflosse und zur Unterstützung und Gleichgewichtserhaltung bei gleichzeitiger Optimierung
des Wiederstandes werden dann die Bauch- und Brustflossen
eingesetzt.

10Pfd. Hecht - keinesfalls mehr als 2 Kg.
(geschätzt !)


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Ach noch mal kurz als Überlegung zu den Weaselkräften.
@Det
Füll doch mal eine stabile Tüte mit 10Pf. Wasser. Fisch sind im Wasser nahezu schwerelos. Die Tüte ebenfalls.
Nun Hauptschnur ran und setzt die Tüte ins Wasser und bringst in die Hauptschnur eine Zugwaage ein.
Jetzt mit der Rute in der Geschwindigkeit ziehen die Du dem Hecht zutraust.
Beim Weaseln setzt dieser ja auch hauptsächlich sein Gewicht ein.
Vielleicht kommt der erhaltene Wert den tatsächlichen Weaselkräften nahe.
:q


----------



## Parasol (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Hallo,

ich frage mich, wie manch anderer auch, was diese Diskussion überhaupt bringen soll.

Mein Gerät muss auf Spitzenbelastung ausgerichtet sein, um einen Hecht, egal welcher Stärke, erfolgreich drillen zu können. Damit wird die Dauerzugkraft völlig uninderessant.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Das hier angesprochenen "weaseln" halte ich für den Bestandteil einer Kombination
> der sich quer zur Zugrichtung stellenden, arbeitenden
> Schwanzflosse und zur Unterstützung und Gleichgewichtserhaltung bei gleichzeitiger Optimierung
> des Wiederstandes werden dann die Bauch- und Brustflossen
> eingesetzt.


Hast Du ja schon sehr exakt beschrieben, nur dass ich eben einen großen Hecht unter idealen Beobachtungsbedingungen (klar+flach+Fisch gegen eine Richtung festhalten) zugucken konnte, wie er *ohne jede* Schwanzflossenbewegung so in Schleifen schwamm , und dabei eben immer noch gut die Rute biegen konnte. Genau das fand ich eben so erstaunlich, weil wenn man nichts genau sieht denkt man nicht weiter drüber nach. Und viele Drills sind so wie beschrieben auch schnell erledigt.

Aber nicht immer, und da ich eben so genau sehen konnte dass er ohne Schwanzbewegung schwamm, dabei wie ein guter Karpfen zog, und dabei seine Kräfte bis zur nächsten Vorstoßexplosion sammelte, interessieren mich halt andere Erfahrungen mit dem "Weaseln" der Hechte - deswegen die Frage.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Größe der paarigen Flossen anschaut und daraus die höchstmögliche Wasserverdrängung ableitet, dann ist das irgendwo bei Nullkommanix.
> Ich weiß nicht, wie und wo Du dieses " weaseln " beobachtet hast, aber das dürfte allerhöchstens beim gemächlichen imWassertreiben zum Einsatz kommen, der Steuerung dienen und nicht der Fortbewegung. Und schon gar nicht beim Drill.


Einspruch, genau eber anders. Von wegen Nullkommanix.
Vlt. müssen die Fische aber über 30 Pfd haben, damit es auffällt. 
Die Beobachtung war ein-ein-deutig, denn:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da ist sicher die Schwanzflosse der Hauptantrieb.


Genau, da hat das Wasser dann geschäumt und die Rute beim Abfangen ein Halbkreis. Das schonende Schwimmen danach war eindeutig ohne wirkliches Schlagen der Schwanzflosse. Und nichts pumpen, sondern einfach halten, weil der Fisch bestimmte die Richtung außer die eine "verbotene". Und da schwimmt und zieht er, wie er will, und das ohne Schwanzflosse.

Wie man in vielen Unterwasservideos sehen kann, paddeln die Hechte permanent mit den 4 paarigen Flossen, und je größer sie sind, umso mehr schwimmen sie die ganze Zeit damit vorwärts. Sie manöverieren damit, aber sie treiben sich damit auch erheblich vorwärts. Wobei ich das als ihre bevorzugte Annäherungsart an ihre Beutefische sehe, sie müssen auf eine gewisse "Sprungdistanz" herankommen, ähnlich wie eine Katze jagt.

Viel interessanter ist aber die Folgerung, dass der Hecht bei Dauerbenutzung der 4 paarigen unteren Flossen diese auch permanent einsetzen kann - weil die permanent trainiert sind. Und man kann diese Flossenkraft zwar mit geeignet starkem Gerät leicht überwinden, aber sie hört nicht auf, im Gegensatz zu dem Verausgaben beim heftigen Anstrengen und  Schlagen mit der Schwanzflosse.

Nur ist eben auch klar, das geeignet starkes Gerät zum Fisch passen muss. Und ist dieser viel größer als normal, stellt sein dauerlauf-kräftiges Weaseln eben plötzlich ein abziehendes U-Boot dar, und das zu erklären, darum gehts.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch Menschen sind grundsätzlich gleich gebaut, aber je nach "Trainigszustand" komplett unterschiedlich leistungsfähig.
> Was ein trainierter Sportler zuwege bringt, davon träumen verfettete, biertrinkende und kettenrauchende Couchpotatoes nur..


gebe Dir bei dem Individualitätsprinzip sofort recht, aber das Beispiel hinkt:
verfettete, biertrinkende und kettenrauchende Couchpotatoes gibts bei Hechten sicher nicht, alles echte kernige Naturburschen! 
Die Unterschiede bei Hechten kann man dem Lebensraum und Nahrungsangebot zuordnen, aber so große Unterschiede wie bei allen Menschen gibt es sicher nicht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da Fische als Kaltblüter zum einen relativ schnell ermüden


Das ist der Punkt, du sagst es, aber es gibt hier noch einen Faktor mehr:
Der Hecht ermüdet sehr schnell bei vollem Vortrieb mit der Schwanzflosse.
Sehr viele Angler sind sich einig, dass der kaum einen kontinuierlichen 20m Vorstoß unter Volldampf durchsteht. Sehe ich auch nicht als möglich an, weil das trainieren die Hechte nicht weiter. Salmoniden und Muskies unterscheiden sich durch ihre Lebens- und Jagdart genau hier drin.
Aber der Punkt ist eben, wie ich es versucht habe zu erklären:
Der Hecht ermüdet nicht bei den Bewegungen seiner 4 paarigen Flossen, vlt. in Stunden, aber darin ist er Marathonläufer. Und genau um diese geringe aber zweifellos vorhandene Marathonlaufleistung geht es.  
Und so klein sind die 4 paarigen Flossen dann gar nicht, wenn man mal genau nachschaut. 

Für den 10 und 20 Pfder stellt das kein gerätetechnisches Problem dar. Wer aufmerksam beobachtet, merkt es aber schon.
Oft ist es vermischt mit Schwanzflossenschlägen - wie Bobster oben schrieb, aber auch nicht immer, vor allem je größer der Fisch, umso besser kann er es anscheinend einsetzen.



> , das Angelgerät zum anderen wesentlich mehr aushält als es die meisten Angler glauben, ist bei richtigem drillen des Anglers auch bei Kapitalen ein solcher im Normalfall (Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel..) sehr schnell zu landen - ob er nun "weaselt" oder nicht.


Das wäre bei einem hinreichend großen Hecht eben ein Trugschluss, wenn der ein mehrfaches an Zugkraft permanent aufbringt, also durchaus für Stunden.
Und wenn es das verkraftbare Gerätepotential mit vlt. 5, 8 oder 10kg übersteigt, dann marschiert der Fisch wohin er will, ermüdet praktisch nicht in relevanter Zeit, zieht die Schnur aus oder schwimmt in ein geeignetes bekanntes Felsenrevier. Und Du kannst ihn nicht stoppen, weil er eben dann nicht mehr ermüdet. Wie groß er dazu sein müßte - darum geht die Umfrage als eine erste Einschätzung ja gerade. :m

Aber vlt. müssen auch alle Hechtangler erst mehr drauf achten, und dann kommt man dem exakter näher.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich und viele andere sicher auch warten gespannt auf die Auswertung der Umfrage.



wir warten immer noch drauf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

:m
Diese Umfrage wird am 06.10.2009 um 14:17 geschlossen.

Mit etwas gutem Willen kann man sowas wie eine Glockenkurve erkennen, und am Rand sind regelrecht parademäßig die Ausreisser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Und die Aussagekraft ist gleich null, da hier nicht eine Zugkraftm sondern die Meinung der Angler über die mögliche Zugkraft ermittelt wird.................


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> :m
> Diese Umfrage wird am 06.10.2009 um 14:17 geschlossen.
> 
> Mit etwas gutem Willen kann man sowas wie eine Glockenkurve erkennen, und am Rand sind regelrecht parademäßig die Ausreisser.



Und was heißt das dann? Das eigentlich keiner etwas mit der Umfrage anfangen kann und deswegen eher einen mittleren Wert anclickt? Sag mal, du bist doch Naturwissenschaftler oder eher Esoteriker?


----------



## Blauzahn (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Kann auch nicht viel mit der Fragestellung bzw. dem Ziel der Umfrage anfangen, mitgemacht habe ich trotzdem.
Vllt. weil es sinnlosere Tröts und Umfragen gibt? |kopfkrat :m

Ich denke Det spielt ein neues Spiel und nur er kennt die Regeln, oder aber er spielt mit uns, nach seinen Regeln.
Stochastik eben 

Gruß in den lauen Sommerabend.
René


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Danke Rene! #6

Und wieso sehen das einige so destruktiv?  |kopfkrat
Immerhin ist das ein Versuch was zu klären, zu erklären ...

Also ich dachte eigentlich, in dem vielen Text oben steht genug erklärendes. 

Ich spiele das "Spiel" schon 10 , pardon zum Monatsende 11 Jahre. :m
Und ich möchte gerne mehr wissen ...
und ich mach das auch noch weitere Jahre, ganz sicher. :g

Hintergrund und Sinn: Wie erklärt jemand das Kleben eines Hechtes unten im Wasser, oder das Abziehen einer "unhaltbaren ruhigen Lokomotive" über hunderte Meter, im Stillwasser, ohne merkliche Rucke und Schläge (wie sonst typisch für einen normalgroßen gedrillten Hecht), wenn der eine Kraft im Stillstand oder beim extrem ruhigen Dahingleiten von z.B. 8kg ausüben tut? Und kein anderer Fisch (ala Wels, Karpfen etc.) in Frage kommt?

2 Videolinks für die, die nicht ganz verstehen, was ich meine:

Dieses Video ist aich immer wieder schön, für den Angler der sich fragt wieso nichts beißt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMir9dVYXlA
Sind nur kleine Hechte, aber man sieht eben real-live den weaselnden Antrieb ganz gut bei 2:10 und 2:54, und dann einmal ein wenig Schwanzflosseneinsatz.

Hier kann man das "weaseln" noch besser sehen, so ab 1:00
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQXEg00jqpA&feature=related

Das sind freischwimmende Hechte.
Im Drill habe ich aber das "Pause-machen"  mehrfach sehen können. Und bei diesem Pausieren schont der gedrillte Hecht seine Schwanzflosse und schöpft wieder neue Kraft. Er zieht in der Zeit aber weaselnd los, sofern man ihn läßt.
Wenn ich selber ihn nur halte, nicht forciere, versucht er genau seine besten Raumgewinn zu machen, sich in eine gute Fluchtposition etc. zu bringen. Dabei manöveriert und zieht er auch.

Jetzt ist einfach die Überlegung von mir, dass ich diese je nach Drillablauf mehr oder weniger separat ersichtliche Kraft versuche herauszufinden, sie müßte mit dem Fischgewicht bzw. der Flossengröße korrelieren, und danach einen ungefähren ersten Anhalt habe, welche Fischgröße etwa wie an der Angel wirkt, vor allem aber, ab wo es mit zunehmender Fischgröße erheblich schwierig mit einer Landung würde. 
Und vlt., so als Sahnehäubchen, passt das dann zu den max. 1,50m Fischen, die max. mit der Angel gefangen werden. 
Dann wäre auch eine größere nicht mehr mit der Angel fangbare Hechtgröße möglich und dazu passend, zumindest wäre es eine sinnvolle Erklärung, wieso diese eben kaum je richtig gesehen, geschwiege denn vermessen werden konnten.


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Das ist jetzt nicht euer Ernst oder? 

20 % für 3 kg, es sind 6 DEUTSCHE Pfund...

Egal was ihr nehmt, gebt mal was ab


----------



## angelspezi82 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Die Hechte in den Vids dümpeln doch voll lethargisch gechillt vor sich hin. In einen Stress erzeugenden Drill setzen sie sicher das ein oder andere mal die Heckflosse ein.


----------



## Pinn (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hier kann man das "weaseln" noch besser sehen, so ab 1:00
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQXEg00jqpA&feature=related



Sorry, was ich hier sehen kann sind überwiegend Hechte, deren Schwanzflossen sich außerhalb des gefilmten Bildbereiches befinden, also nicht sichtbar sind. Und wo die Schwanzflossen mit im Bildbereich erscheinen, ist ihre Bedeutung für die Fortbewegung gut erkennbar, auch wenn die Fortbewegung nicht besonders hektisch ist, sondern eher gemächlich (Anfangssequenzen).

Das gut erkennbare "Weaseln" mit den paarigen Flossen kommt mir eher als Bewegung zur Stabilisierung der Lage des Fisches im Wasser vor.

Bei der Fortbewegung von einer Stelle zur anderen und bei Drehungen auf der Stelle (kurz vor Schluß gut sichtbar) scheint die Schwanzflosse der entscheidende Antrieb zu sein.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Also ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht dass ein Hecht, egal welcher Grösse, mir Schnur von der Rolle weaselt!#d

Dazu gehört dann doch ein bisschen mehr.:g


----------



## Bobster (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Meine heutige, vorübergehnde Festnahme legte ein Verhalten zu Tage, welches in "meinen" Gewässern relativ selten zu beobachten ist.

Freiwasser-Oberflächen-Räuber,
überlistet ca. 30-40 Meter vom Ufer, etwa 1,00 Meter
unter der Wasseroberfläche mit einem Wobbler und den
sehr langsam eingekurbelt. Kein twitchen oder jerken des Köders, welches u.U. ein anderes Bissverhalten an den Tag gelegt hätte. Ich habe den "Biss" nur gespürt, weil es "schwerer" wurde mit dem einkurbeln des Wobblers. Zuerst dachte ich, es hätten sich Pflanzenteile angehangen, brachte aber vorsorglich einen  "leichten " Anschlag durch. Der Fisch schwamm schnurstracks auf mich zu und ich hatte Schwierigkeiten die Schnur schnell genug einzuholen.
Er muss also dem Wobbler gefolgt sein und Ihn während 
des schwimmens inhaliert haben. Nur so kann ich mir das schnelle "ans Ufer zuschwimmen" erklären.
Und dann passierte es:
in ca. 2 Meter Wassertiefe, in etwa 3-4 Meter vom Ufer entfernt, stellte er sich quer und "weaselte" vor sich hin |kopfkrat
Es folgten 1 x weaseln nach rechts und 1 x weaseln nach links - ohne Einsatz der Schwanzflosse !
....und dann ging es noch 2-3 mal zur Sache. Mit
Unterstützung der Schwanzflosse wurden 2-3 Beschleunigungen durchgeführt.

Nun, ich muß einräumen, das dass hier erstmalig beschriebene "weaseln" von mir nicht 100% erkannt worden ist. Dafür waren die Zeitabläufe zu kurz und zu schnell und
die Sichtverhältnisse zum klaren erkennen einfach zu "trüb"

Aber möglich wäre es gewesen |supergri

Endlich mal wieder angeln im konjunktiv.....


----------



## andre23 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hallo! #h
> 
> Mal eine Frage aus aktuellem Diskussionanlass an die Hechtangler im Forum. #h
> Eben besonders die, die schon mal größere Hechte gefangen haben, und dabei auch noch einigermaßen objektiv beobachten konnten.
> ...




hej det, du solltest auch lagsam einsehen, dass der hecht ( auch wenn er neben dem wels, der grøsste ræuber in den deutschen binnenseen ist) eher ein langweiler an der rute ist....hier wird von "volldampf" und "weaseln" gesprochen#d....eine makrele von ueber einem kilo macht sicher mehr "volldampf" als ein 10 pfd hecht...hier nur mal ein kleines beispiel ca. 15 pfd binnen ca. 1 min. gelandet...mit schlechtem geræt und 25er mono....und davon kann ich dir etliche videos vorstellen, vollkommen ueberschætzt:q:q:q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eInETnmhZg


dauerzugkraft, kommt wie es richtig heisst...auf die dauer der zugkraft an....drille ich 1 minute oder 1 stunde am fisch...dauerzugkraft, ist die zugkraft dich ICH beim drill aufbringe, nicht der fisch....ich kann den fisch hard or low drillen...nehme ich mir 2-3 stunden fuer einen 10 pfd hecht zeit, ist die dauerzugkraft unter 50g...:q:q:q:q

...aber schau dir das video an, dann weisst du, dass du keinen formel 1 boliden an der angel hast...allerdings weiss ich nicht wie die harz-keller-simulator-hechte abgehen|kopfkrat

...in dk sind hechte eher langweiler, allerdings interesant zu fischen....karpfen ueber 8 kilo und aale ueber 2 kilo geben sicher mehr widerstand....und so wuerde ich das ganze auch nennen WIDERSTAND ( nach isaac newton)....und nun sollten wir das auch dabei belassen, die geschichten mit den sagen umwogenen grosshechten, die teures angelgeræt binnen sekunden zerstøren, nur mit einer einzigen flossenbewegung...oder???#c


_Newtonmeter pro Sekunde???_


----------



## Chrizzi (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hier kann man das "weaseln" noch besser sehen, so ab 1:00
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQXEg00jqpA&feature=related




What?

So hab ich noch nie einen Hecht am Haken gesehen... Fals doch, hab ich es nicht registriert und ich hab den einfach eingekurbelt. In diesem Zustand hat der Fisch nur den Wasserwiderstand und keine nennenswerte Kraft entgegenzusetzen. 

Wenn du mir nun sagen willst, dass ein 10 pfd Hecht mit seinen beiden Bauchflossen in die Bremse geht und zieht wie ein Lachs (mit dem gesammten Körper), dann steh ich bald bei dir auf der Matte und will da Hechte ziehen. Aber die Harzer Hechte schrotten ja sämtliches Gerät, dann muss ich vorher noch ein paar "Einweg"-20,000-Rollen kaufen. 



Man was für eine sinnbefreite Umfrage... In diesem Zustand ist nur der Wasserwiderstand des Fisches bemerkbar. Den Rest kannste vernachlässigen. Also je nachdem wie der Fisch zu dir steht, mal mehr mal weniger.


----------



## LAC (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Hallo, 
nun mache ich mir auch gedanken über hechte und ihre fortbewegung, d.h. körperextremitäten und ihre funktionen. Paarige brustflossen dienen ja zur steuerung, gleichgewicht, fortbewegung und tasten. Paarige bauchflossen zur steuerung, eventuell anheftung z.b. beim seeskorpion während der paarung. Unpaare rückenflösse(n) sowie unpaare afterflosse fürs gleichgewicht und die unpaare schwanzflosse für die fortbewegung.

Im laufe der jahre habe ich feststellen können, dass gerade bei den hechten - bei einer landung - sie ihre flossen unterschiedlich einsetzen. Jeder drill ist anders, diese hat auch etwas mit dem gewässer zu tun. sie springen aus dem wasser. schlagen zu oder es passsiert gar nichts. Für all diese aktionen bewegen sie unterschiedlich ihre flossen, die ja eine bestimmte funktion haben.  Selten konnte ich es beobachten in freier natur und wenn ich sie sah bzw. schon fast an land liegen hatte, dann treten außer den funktionen der flossen auch noch andere funktionen ein.
Festgestellt habe ich auch, dass die hechte in dänemark sich etwas anders verhalten, so wie es andre 23 schon erwähnt hat, ich nenne es mal gemütlich, wie die menschen hier.  In deutschland war es anders, ich konnte es nicht sehen, was sie unter wasser gemacht haben, jedenfalls müssen sie ihre flossen unterschiedlich bewegt haben.
Nur einmal habe ich ein hecht gesehen, der ganz wild war, als ich durchs schilf ging, da dachte ich ein krokodil würde mich anfallen. Oft habe ich sie auch treibend an der oberfläche beobachtet - bis sie mich erkannt haben, dass man mich nicht fressen kann. Sicherlich spielt hier eine große rolle das gewässer.
Vor zwei tagen habe ich einen hecht gefangen, auf einer ganz besonderen art und weise. Er muss sich waelsend an meinen köder - es waren 6 würmer -  geschlichen haben und dann schlagkräftig zugebissen, ist aus dem wasser gesprungen und verschwand mit pose, die auch nicht mehr zum vorschein kam. Die wassertiefe war etwa 2,5  m und in etwa 2 m tiefe hatte ich die würmer angeboten. All diese habe ich nicht gesehen, da ich schlafend am ufer lag, jedoch ein bordie vom anglerboard war bei mir und brüllte mich an, da er diese beobachtet hat. Der drill war eigenartig, denn ich konnte ihn nicht mehr bewegen, er entwickelte eine zugkrft wo mein rute bzw. schnur versagen würde, ich habe mehrere taktiken minutenlang versucht, nicht einen meter konnte ich ihn bewegen. Ich wunderte mich auch, dass die pose nicht mehr zum vorschein kam, da das umfeld nur eine tiefe von 1 m aufweisen konnte. Da dieses schauspiel alles nur 10 m vom ufer entfernt war, habe ich mir mal das spiel unter wasser angesehen  und bin mit voller montur ins wasser gegangen, da ist dieser "schlaue fuchs" doch um eine alte holzmarkierung der fahrrinne geschwommen - es muss waelsend gwesen sein, sonst wäre die schnur gerissen. Da ging mir ein licht auf,  warum ich ihn nicht einen meter bewegen konnte. Ich habe dann unter wasser die schnur vom poller gemacht und ohne großen widerstand den hecht mit der schnur an land gezogen  - ob es 1/2 oder vier kg kraft war die er aufbrachte,  kann ich nicht mehr sagen, jedenfalls konnte ich noch schwimmbewegungen machen, da ich mein zeug nicht ausgezogen hatte und er auch nicht seine schwanz eingesetzt hat - sonst wäre ich sicherlich ertrunken - wenn er im kreis schwimmt - oder er hätte mich an land gezogen.  :q  
Ist keine wissenschaft aber die wahrheit.

Ich frage mich, was wir wissen, wenn die umfrage beendet ist, die kraft die er mit dem schwanz entwickelt oder die genauen zahlen der beteiligung. 

Nun besteht das gehirn bei den wirbeltieren aus fünf abschnitten. Das mittelhirn ist bei vielen fischarten stark entwickelt, da hier das hauptsehzentrum liegt und eine wichtige hauptstelle der nervösen koordination. Bei viele fischen ist es die zenralstelle des nervensystems, die viele körperfunktionen beeinflußt.
Das kleinhirn  (metencephalon oder cerebellum) besteht aus einem hauptteil (corpus cebrellum) und aus zwei an der basis gelegenden, seitlichen vorsprüngen den eminentiae granulares (auriculae cerebelli) 
Das cerebellum ist als ein übergeordnetes, koordinierendes zentrum für bewegung, gleichgewicht und seitenorgane anzusehen. Aus diesem grunde besitzen fische mit besonders starker lokomotorischer agilität ein kleinhirn von beachtlicher größe. Bei einigen fischen, wie bei vielen haiarten tritt sogar eine oberflächenfurchung des cerebellums auf.

Nun laufen einige funktionen nicht immer richtig, da einige organe sich nicht  entwickelt haben, oder was auch immer, dieses kann bei den fischarten der fall sein, aber auch bei den menschen vorkommen, wobei der eine das hirn ausschaltet und der andere einschaltet.
Sie kann jedenfalls gewaltig sein, die kraft die aus dem schwanz entwickelt werden kann. Einge fahren extra dafür ins ausland um dieses erleben - dänemark ist da kein gutes revier, da sind schlappe hechte.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Jedem, der auch nur rudimentäre Kenntnisse der Physik, Biologie und Statistik hat, sollten bei dem Anfangsthread und einigen Antworten dazu die Haare zu Berge stehen! |kopfkrat

Hecht im Drill ohne Schwanzflossen-Einsatz ... Blödsinn.

"Weaseln" durch Brust- und Bauchflossen ... Käse. Das, was du als Weaseln im Drill bezeichnest, ist ein kontinuierliches Bewegen des Schwanzes.

3 Kg "Zugkraft" eines 5 Kg Hechts durch's "Weaseln" ... also wer das angekreuzt hat, hat seine Physikkenntnisse wohl aus der Bild-Zeitung. |uhoh: Bei der geringen Fläche von Brust- und Bauchflossen müssten diese sich extrem schnell bewegen und das über einen längeren Zeitraum ... unmöglich, dass die Muskeln soviel Leistung aufbringen (bzw. Energie, wenn man einen bestimmten Zeitraum betrachet)

Die 2 Videos helfen in der Beziehung auch nicht weiter. Für das "Weaseln", das man dort sieht, reichen ein paar Gramm "Zugkraft" ... der Hecht ist schwerelos, der Wasserwiderstand aufgrund des torpedoförmigen gering und die Schwanzflosse wird trotzallem leicht mitbewegt.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn ich dafür einen Richtwert habe, kann ich das nach dem Gewicht hochrechnen, also alle 10Pfd vielfache ..



Die Rechnung will ich sehen. Da wirst du mit Würfeln wahrscheinlich näher an der Wahrheit liegen.

Alles in allem hört sich die ganze "Weaselei" nach einer Geschichte an, in der auf gut Glück Fischanatomie, Physik und Verhaltensbiologie haltlos zusammengebastelt wird, um sich selbst etwas in Szene zu setzen.

Prädikat: *Besonders aussagelos*

PS.: An die 3 kg - Fraktion:
Wahrscheinlich habt ihr das Thema überhaupt nicht durchgelesen, sondern nur auf Grund der Frage mal fix was angekreuzt. Nehmt euch mal eure Hechtrute und guckt euch die Rutenaktion an einer Federwaage bei 3 kg an! Und das nur durch's Weaseln^^ .. da merkt ihr, dass da was nicht stimmen kann


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Deswegen ja auch meine Meinung dazu:


> Und die Aussagekraft ist gleich null, da hier nicht eine Zugkraft, sondern die Meinung der Angler über die mögliche Zugkraft ermittelt wird.................


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Jedem, der auch nur rudimentäre Kenntnisse der Physik, Biologie und Statistik hat, sollten bei dem Anfangsthread und einigen Antworten dazu die Haare zu Berge stehen! |kopfkrat
> 
> Hecht im Drill ohne Schwanzflossen-Einsatz ... Blödsinn.
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## Bobster (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Ganz abgesehen über das Für- und Wieder dieses Tröts,
finde ich persönlich folgende Aussage, *nich nur* an einem
Sonntagmorgen, 
Board-Ferkel-Fahnder-würdig !:q

Lydum Art Center
*Sie kann jedenfalls gewaltig sein, die kraft die aus dem schwanz entwickelt werden kann. Einge fahren extra dafür ins ausland um dieses erleben - dänemark ist da kein gutes revier, da sind schlappe hechte.* 

....und den Rest des Tages verbringe ich jetzt mit
den weaselnden Hechten


----------



## Pikepauly (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Oha!

Nach Dänemark brauchen wir "deswegen" also nicht fahren, dass haben wir gelernt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Ich denke es gibt eigentlich kein "weaseln" - warum sollte der Fisch seinen Antrieb (Schwanzflosse) nicht nutzen wenn er weg will? Einzige Erklärung: Keine Kraft mehr oder zu wenig Druck im Drill... 

Die Hechte die ich bisher gedrillt habe (ich drille recht hart und zügig) winden sich entweder oder geben Gas - beim angenommenen "weaseln" würde ich den Fisch heranpumpen. Meiner Meinung nach muss man den Fisch in Bewegung halten wenn man ihn ermüden möchte - also maximaler Druck. Wenn ich die Bremse natürlich weit öffne und den Fisch gemütlich wegschwimmen lasse kann ich da natürlich tolle Theorien erstellen, real bei genug Zug weaselt da nix... Es sei denn ich gehe vom irrealen Mega-Hecht mit 2,5m Länge aus, dann kann man da Sachen konstruieren.


----------



## maesox (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

*Gaaaanz großes Kino hier!!!!*#6#6#6


----------



## goeddoek (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Otto - ich bin entsetzt |bigeyes|bigeyes:q




Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Sie kann jedenfalls gewaltig sein, die kraft die aus dem schwanz entwickelt werden kann.



Durchaus, durchaus - eine Frage von Training und guter dänischer Ernährung 





Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Einge fahren extra dafür ins ausland um dieses erleben -



Ja, von dieser Art "Tourismus" habe ich auch schon gehört :q




Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> dänemark ist da kein gutes revier, da sind schlappe hechte.



In beiden ersten Punkten stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu, in diesem möchte ich Dir widersprechen :m

Oha - das waren jetzt aber "weasel words" |supergri


Aber zum Thema :q

Das "weaseln" konnte ich noch nie im Drill bei einem Hecht beobachten. Wieso sollte er auch mit dafür nicht geeigneten Flossen, versuchen der Lage zu entkommen, wenn er eine kräftige Schwanzflosse hat, die dafür ausgelegt ist.

Demohamster hat das ja schon sehr gut erläutert. Ich weiß auch nicht so recht, was der Thread - ausser Unterhaltung in Spitzenklasse - am Ende bringen soll. Aus Vermutungen und nicht greifbaren "Werten" soll am Ende dann ein Ergebnis stehen ?

Interessant auch die "Panik", die unsern geschuppten Freunden unterstellt wird - aber das ist ein anderes Thema für einen weiteren unterhaltsamen Thread


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Ich stelle fest: Ein Großteil versteht nicht, worum es geht! :m

Das ist nicht schlimm, früher wurde sich auch wegen vielen Aussagen "an die Kehle gegangen", und inzwischen haben dann doch viele gelernt, dass scheinbar gleiches nicht immer gleich sein muss, sei es Schnurdurchmesser, Produkte von Billigherstellern und manchmal sogar Nobelherstellern bei verschiedenen Leuten, die Art zu Angeln, die Art eines jeden Anglers die Rute zu halten, zu Werfen, Bisse zu erkennen, usw.
Da gab es beobachtbare Lernprozesse.
Hier stehen wir wohl noch arg am Anfang. 
Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden - Augen auf am Wasser, Fische sind eigentlich sehr interessante Lebewesen, und die ca. 360 Mio Jahre alten Hechte ganz besonders! 

In dem Sinne:
Ich bedanke mich bei denen #h, die was konstruktives schrieben, versucht haben mitzugehen!
Interessant auch die unterschiedliche Bewertung der dänischen Hechte.

Die Umfrage kann hiermit zu, ich habe mal wieder etwas über "die Boardies"  gelernt, die Umgangskultur und das sich auf etwas einlassen oder einstimmen können und wollen ist leider vielfach sehr tief gesunken, da lohnt sich kein Jota mehr dazu zu schreiben.

*Der Thread kann zu, und ich bitte einen Moderator das zu tun! #6*


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich stelle fest: Ein Großteil versteht nicht, worum es geht! :m



Und die, die verstanden haben, dass es hierum geht:



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also, wieviel zieht ein ca. 10Pfd Stück Hecht langsam gleichförmig, im "Weaseln" ohne Schwanzflosseneinsatz, was habt ihr beobachtet und schätzt ihr?



... und auch noch etwas über Biologie und Physik nachgedacht haben, sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es ein "Weaseln" nicht gibt und wenn es dies geben würde, dann die Zugkraft maximal in der Größenordnung von ein paar Gramm liegen würde und keinen utopischen 3 Kilos.

Desweiteren finde ich es nicht in Ordnung, dass du den Großteil der Boardis als begriffsstutzig und lernunfähig darstellst, nur weil sie gegen deinen Strom ge"weaselt" sind.
Hoffentlich hast du auch gelernt, dass "die Boardies" nicht jeden offensichtlichen Unsinn unkommentiert schlucken. Und dies hat nichts mit primitiver Umgangskultur zu tun.

Tja, mit dem "Weaseln" wirst du dich jedenfalls nicht in der Angelfachwelt etablieren können.
Vielleicht klappt es ja mit was anderem, dann aber bitte unter Berücksichtigung der Naturwissenschaften.

mfg,
dEmO


----------



## LAC (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

@ Angeldet

warum schließen, jetzt wir es doch erst fachlich und ich gebe dir recht, ein großteil versteht es nicht mehr.

Schon aristoteles hat aufgrund seiner  beobachtungen einsichten gewonnen, die erst in der modernen bewiesen wurden. 
Er wurde belächelt. 

In vielen fällen in der biologie hat er sich jedoch geirrt z.b. glaubte er das gehirn sei ein kühlorgan und das denken kommt aus dem bauch bzw. herzgegend. 

Obwohl es falsch ist,  war es zu der zeit ein sehr guter ansatz, denn manches gehirn fängt an zu kochen wenn das denken aus der herzgegend kommt.


----------



## BigEarn (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Sachma Det angelst du eigentlich auch mal oder sammelst du nur Tackle und guckst es an?:q
> Um was für Sachen du dir immer nen Kopf machst sei es Tackle oder was weiss ich.Man kann auch aus allem eine Wissenschaft machen.



Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. |uhoh: Darüber hinaus könnte man die Zeit, die man hier mit Spekulationsforschung verschwendet tatsächlich besser am Wasser verbringen. Diese Umfrage ist akademisch betrachtet völlig unbrauchbar um zu einem aussagekräftigen Ergebnis bezüglich der unterliegenden Frage zu gelangen. 
Darüber hinaus ist es schon ein wenig dreist, diejenigen, die nicht auf den Weasel Zug aufspringen als begriffsstutzig zu bezeichnen und sich als die Quelle der Weisheit aufzuspielen. Ich habe das Gefühl, hier liegt vielmehr eine Traumatisierung aus dem Verlust eines oder mehrerer Großhechte vor, für die der Betroffene nun verzweifelt nach einer Erklärung sucht, anstatt weiter fischen zu gehen und den nächsten zu fangen.


----------



## Bassey (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Es soll ja mittlerweile auch Netbooks mit UMTS Sticks geben um auch von der Natur aus die Kommunikation aufrecht zu erhalten ;-)
Aber zur Frage: keine Ahnung, wieviel "Schub" das Hechtchen dann hat...
Aber sieh es mal so, viel wird nicht nötig sein um ihn in Fahrt zu bringen. Es gibt bekanntlich auch Männer mit 100 Kilo Lebendgewicht die eine ganze Boing ziehen und warum? Weil der Reibungswiderstand durch die Räder auf ein Minimum reduziert ist. Wenn es dann im TV heißt er hat 60 Tonnen gezogen hat er vielleicht eine Zugkraft von 200 Kilo geleistet und der Rest ging weil es sich um eine absolut ebene Fläche handelt...
Alternativ soll es auch Mütter geben die LKW auf DSF ziehen (hab ich mal so gehört) und bei denen verhält sich das nicht anders.
Das sehe ich beim Hecht ähnlich, um seinen "schwerelosen" Körper durch das Wasser ohne Schwanzflosse gleiten zu lassen benötigt er nur ein MINIMUM seines Eigengewichtes um die benötigte Schubkraft (hach ich stell mir grad ein Spaceshuttle im Hechtformat vor wegen dieses Ausdrucks... SCHUBKRAFT... WER ERFINDET SOLCHE WÖRTER, SCHLAGT IHN!!!) zu erzeugen.
Wenn ich mit meinem Rehartigen 150 Kilokörper im Wasser bin (so grazil wie ein Dugong) kann ich mich auch durch minimales abstoßen mit einem Finger vom Beckenrand hinfort befördern, zwar langsam und auch nicht so schnell wie ein Hecht (tja, hätte er meinen Körper wär er wohl auch ziemlich am Arsch) aber ich denke das wird ein schnippen von maximal 250 gramm sein... (mal so durchkalkuliert wieviel Gewicht ich beim Hanteltrainig so drücke) und dadurch ergibt sich ein Elfengleicher Abgang, nun rechne mal durch wieviel % meines Gewichtes ich im Wasser nutzen muss um mich einfach gleiten zu lassen und dabei habe ich nicht einmal ansatzweise die tolle Balance und Art austariert zu sein wie unser geschnäbelter Freund... Soviel dazu... Ich sage, dass er weniger als 250gramm SCHUUUUUUUUBKRAFT (könne echt nach Schumi benannt sein) benötigt um ohne Schwanzflosse voran zu kommen also wird er dementsprechend auch einiges an Geschwindigkeit und somit Beschleunigungsenergie (I loved physics in school) erzeugen. Das ganze sieht natürlich wieder anders aus wenn er an der Angel hängt... Ein harter Widerstand ist gegeben.
Verhältnismäßig zu seinem Körper kann der schnabelige Geselle also ein vielfaches an Energie im Wasser freisetzen von dem was diese aussterbende Art Homo Sapiens im Wasser erreicht, unsereins würde an der Angel wohl einfach nur absaufen und garnicht dagegen halten bei gescheitem Hechttackle...

ES LEBE DIE EVOLUTION!!!


----------



## Bassey (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Neue Unterart des Esox entdeckt!!!


----------



## LAC (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

@ Falk
das sehe ich genau so, jetzt wird es doch spannend hier und jeder weitere besucher hat jetzt noch die möglichkeit seine stimme abzugeben.

Bordie bassey hat eine neue unterart entdeckt, ist mir beim elektrischen abfischen noch nicht ins netzt gegangen. 
Ich mache mir gerade gedanken, wie kraftvoll er zustoßen kann und ob der durch seine chaotische bewegung sein opfer fertig macht bzw. lahm legt.
Eine sensation ist das - ich hoffe ja nicht, dass er aus dem labor der forschungsindustrie in flensburg ausgebrochen ist.
Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Hmm.... hab da auch mal ne Frage.

Der Afrikanische Elefant ist genauso schnell wie der Indische.
Wenn jetzt beide beim laufen mit den Ohren weaseln, um ein wievieles ist der Afrikanische Elefant ob seiner wesentlich größeren Ohren schneller, als der Indische ??

Fragen über Fragen................................................................


----------



## Slotti (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

@ Thomas 

garnicht !!!

der Indische hat den besseren CW Wert


----------



## LAC (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

@ Thomas
nicht schlecht - man sollte es untersuchen.
Jedenfalls bewegen sie sich nicht von der stelle, wenn sie nur die ohren bewegen auch wenn sie dabei mit dem schwanz wackeln.
Gruss Otto


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> nicht schlecht - man sollte es untersuchen.
> Jedenfalls bewegen sie sich nicht von der stelle, wenn sie nur die ohren bewegen auch wenn sie dabei mit dem schwanz wackeln.
> Gruss Otto



Hast Du dafür Beweise?

Elefanten baden ja gerne, eventuell könnte man das auch im Wasser mal testen, das würde sicher Rückschlüsse zulassen!

Zu geil, Thomas das war großes Kino!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



> Zu geil, Thomas das war großes Kino!!!


Muss aber zugeben, dass das von einem Modkollegen geklaut und nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen war..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

In diesem Thread werden ja drei Fragen mit einander verwoben.

1) Ob,wann und wie sich ein Hecht ohne (wesentlichen) Schwanzflossenschlag bewegt. (to weasel or not to weasel)

2) Ob und welche Kraft eine solche Bewegungsform als Widerstand im Drill entfaltet.

3) Ob die Umfrage zielführend ist. 

Zu 1)
Ich glaub schon, dass Hechte Brust-, Bauch und Rückflossen sehr variabel und unter Umständen auch zur "Schleichfahrt" einsetzen können. D.h. sie nehmen vielleicht über die Seitenlinie Beutefischbewegungen wahr und positionieren sich entsprechend für den Angriff. Ähnlich einer Katze könnte dies dazu führen, dass sie auch noch 1-2 Meter zurücklegen und sich sozusagen anschleichen bevor die Turbine angeworfen wird. Dafür spricht, dass eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung, die ich irgendwo anders mal zitiert habe, erstaunliche Bewegungsformvielfalt festgehalten hat. Darin ging es darum, zu untersuchen, wie und wie schnell abgeschnittene (=natürlich verletzte) Flossen nachwachsen und wie diese "Verletzungen" kompensiert werden. Und in der Tat stellte man fest, dass die untersuchten Hechte eine ganze Menge von Bewegung über das alternative Flossenzusammenspiel zu Stande bringen.

Zu 2)
Das Hechte eine solche alternative Bewegungsform als nennenswerte "Dauerzugkraft" ins Spiel bringen, möchte ich arg bezweifeln. Bei mir jedenfalls hat noch kein Hecht langsam und stetig Schnur von der Rolle genommen. Was allerdings sein kann, ist, dass das "alternative Flossenzusammenspiel" dafür genutzt wird, sich nach/vor einer stürmischen schwanzflossengesteuerten Flucht neu und besser zu positionieren - sprich sich quer zu stellen oder die nächste Flucht in Richtung Kraut vorzubereiten. Wenn sich so ein Hecht querstellen kann (bei wenig Drilldruck und möglicherweise in der Strömung), wächst an der Rute der Widerstand, ohne dass allerdings Schnur genommen wird. Er läßt sich schlicht schwerer einkurbeln. Wenn man nun also wirklich den durch "weaseln" erzeugten Druck, um den es ja geht, messen wollen würde, müßte man konsequenterweise den erhöhten/verringerten Grundwiderstand durch die Lage des Hechtes im Wasser abziehen. Meine Vermutung, wie gesagt, wäre, dass die erzeugte Restfluchtbewegung durch "weaseln" maximal im Grammbereich stattfände.       

Zu 3)
Die Umfrage bringt gar nichts, weil die Antworten a) die grundsätzliche Frage "weaseln im Drill" ja oder nein widerspiegeln (dafür spricht die hohe Zahl 0g vs. 3kg Meinungen, also die offenbaren Ausreißer), weil man b) nicht weiß, ob der Grundwiderstand jeweils mit einkalkuliert wurde oder nicht und weil c) solche "Schätzungen", selbst wenn der Grundangelegenheit ein ähnliches Verständnis unterläge, mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen sind. 

Trotzdem bin ich zugegebenermaßen erstaunt über die Vielzahl der Leute, die Hechten offenbar ein kraftvolles "davonweaseln" zugestehen. Halte ich gelinde gesagt für Humbug (siehe zu 2.)  

P.S.: @Angeldet: Es scheint mächtig an Deiner Ehre zu kratzen, wenn andere Boardies so manche Aussagen und Thesen von Dir in Zweifel ziehen. Kein Grund, meine ich, dies als Indikator einer schlechten Boardkultur oder, wie schon woanders geschehen, als Mobbing zu bezeichnen. Du könntest auch schlicht unrecht haben bzw. mit der einen oder anderen These nicht zu überzeugen vermögen.


----------



## Honeyball (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Sie kann jedenfalls gewaltig sein, die kraft die aus dem schwanz entwickelt werden kann.



Ich möchte zwar keineswegs die Ernsthaftigkeit dieser Diskussion gefährden, aber dazu gibt's nur eins:


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich stelle fest: Ein Großteil versteht nicht, worum es geht! :m
> 
> Das ist nicht schlimm, früher wurde sich auch wegen vielen Aussagen "an die Kehle gegangen", und inzwischen haben dann doch viele gelernt, dass scheinbar gleiches nicht immer gleich sein muss, sei es Schnurdurchmesser, Produkte von Billigherstellern und manchmal sogar Nobelherstellern bei verschiedenen Leuten, die Art zu Angeln, die Art eines jeden Anglers die Rute zu halten, zu Werfen, Bisse zu erkennen, usw.
> Da gab es beobachtbare Lernprozesse.
> ...



Ich würde dich jetzt nochmals bitten deine Umfrage zu interpretieren. Wenn sie zu kann, dann scheinen ja genügend Werte vorhanden zu sein.

Ich würde gerne verstehen, um was es dir geht. Ich finde es schade, dass du nicht bereit bist, jetzt mal konsequent die Wissensbombe rauszuholen und uns Unwissenden am Trank der Erkenntnis nippen zu lassen.

Ubrigens, fehlt in der Umfrage zwischen 2,5kg und 3kg ein Wert. Sicherlich hätten viele sonst 2,75kg angeclickt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Angesichts dessen das die meisten für den höchstmöglichen Wert gestimmt haben würde mich sogar interessieren wie hoch diese den Wert denn sehen, falls jemand z.B. 10kg anklicken wollte hat er jetzt ja sicher auch bei 3kg gedrückt, oder?

Detlef, die Auswertung würde mich jetzt aber auch stark interessieren - was für Erkenntnisse ziehst Du jetzt aus diesem Thread bzw. dem Abstimmungsergebnis?

Ich finde es schade wenn dieser Thread jetzt geschlossen wird nur weil einige (mich eingeschlossen) die Idee hinter dieser Frage für falsch halten. Besser wäre es hier zu erklären und zu überzeugen, dann hätten wir alle was davon. Ich weiss nur das ich schon einige Hundert Hechte gefangen habe und das Verhalten im Drill - zumindest so wie ich drille, mit recht viel Druck - nicht kenne, meine Hechte arbeiten über eine Bewegung des ganzen Körpers mit Schwanzflosse so lange sie Kraft dazu haben. Aber das heisst ja nicht das ich andere Erfahrungen dazu nicht dennoch interessant finde und natürlich auch erst mal nicht anzweifle, nur die von Dir beschriebenen Kräfte sehe ich da bei weitem nicht. Je länger ich über die Fragestellung nachdenke umso mehr möchte ich meine Abstimmung gegen Null hin korrigieren...

Nix für ungut, aber nicht alle hier haben keine Ahnung nur weil ihre Meinung von Deiner abweicht. Den Thread schließen ist da sicher der einfachste, aber kein guter Weg.


----------



## Bobster (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

*Ich bin gegen die Schließung dieses Tröts !*

|abgelehn


...sehr langsam, gleichfalls "weaselned" werden Kommentare
milder, Erkenntnisse |kopfkrat gewonnen und die Spannung steigt
über das zu erwartende Ergebgnis 

Persönlich bin ich brennend daran interessiert
was es nun mit dem weaseln auf sich hat und welche
Schlüsse, wenn überhaupt, man daraus ziehen kann ?

Eventuell revolutionieren wir ja hier gerade das 
Hechtangeln
#c


----------



## LAC (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

@ Scheilen-Stefan

An land bewegen sie sich nicht, wenn sie nur die ohren bewegen - außer ein tsumani kommt. 
Jedoch gebe ich dir recht, Elefanten baden gerne. Beweise habe ich nicht, jedoch habe ich einige fotos geschossen wo u.a. einer in afrika im fluss steht - sie haben ja gewaltige "glieder" wenn ich die ohren, beine und schwänze, sowie seinen rüssel sehe. Wenn er sie alle richtig einsetz, bewegt er sich "weaselnd" durchs wasser - wobei er dabei mit dem rüssel den köder ansaugen kann oder einen angler eine dusche verpassen könnte. Verzähle dich nicht bei den beinen.:q






Hier wird wirklich groß Kino gemacht

@ kaulbarschspezie

zu den drei punkten

1) je nach gewässer soll seine taktik anders sein, oft schleicht er gar nicht - sondern steht nur im kraut

2) wenn er die kiemen spreizt, 
stimmt die rechnung nicht mehr :q

3) jedenfalls stimmt die teilnehmerzahl genau

@ Honneyball
durch "weaseln" hast du mich erwischt


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wieviel Dauerzugkraft übt 10 Pfd Hecht ca. aus?*

Bevor das nun noch ganz ausartet, schliesse ich das Dingens nun doch..
Meinungen dürften klar und ausgetauscht sein, und damit sollte jetzt auch gutsein..


----------

